# Cast my first bullets today!



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

I enjoyed it so much, I may have found a new hobby. I find it amazing how 650 degree molten metal can turn into a solid bullet in a few seconds!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great skill to have for SHTF conditions!! Have fun!!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have been doing it for years, enjoy knowing that I can make my bullets, get a slug mold, lyman makes a sabot mold that very accurate. Enjoy jj


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*lead*

Are you buying lead or recycling .maxfold


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Tire weights, range lead and linotype. My friend is teaching me and we are using his lead inventory.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

*.45/70 @ 405 grains*

My first time casting bullets too.
Shot a couple dozen out of my old Trapdoor Springfield yesterday.
Suprised at the accuracy at 50 yards.
No sizing. 
Just cast and tumble in some Alox to lube.

Next outing will move the target to 100 yards.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Hey Tony, glad you found the forum ! How about will me that trapdoor ???

The way the prices for casting equipment is skyrocketing we'd better get what we need while we can still somewhat afford it. Most everything has gone up form 50 to 100% in just the last 5 years. There's still a half-dozen moulds I'd like to get, and a stockpile of gas checks.

Rick


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Hey Tony, glad you found the forum ! How about will me that trapdoor ???
> 
> The way the prices for casting equipment is skyrocketing we'd better get what we need while we can still somewhat afford it. Most everything has gone up form 50 to 100% in just the last 5 years. There's still a half-dozen moulds I'd like to get, and a stockpile of gas checks.
> 
> Rick


CCather, sorry about the Hi-jack of your thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Yea Rick, a co-worker of Diann's told me about this place
Its funny you mention "Will",,,,I've been thinking about who/whom I'll spread my little arsenal out to in my will.


















I know this ain't that great,,,but its pretty good for my old eyes:









Like me some smell of black powder,,,yessiree!









This thing shot way way high at 50yds and to get point of impact at point of aim, I installed a taller front sight (from Trapdoors Galore in Nevada) and filled away at it until battle zero was at 50 yards. The fancy sight can be elevated for the arch of the bullet when I move out the target.
Trapdoors Galore has a pretty good website. Check it out if you like here:

http://www.trapdoors.com/


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

you can really dial those trap doors in by hand loading at the range .... i have a friend that tailors the load to the gun on 45 70's for all amners of reason... ie size of the person shooting it to the desired recoil.....


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

That last pic is classic. hahaha


----------

